# FINALISTS FOR GOOSE CALL GIVEAWAY CHOSEN



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm going to do the same format as always for the giveaway.

I randomly generated 10 numbers that corresponded to the post (in order), and here are the 10 finalists:

0 - hunting1
1 - guppy
2 - Bubba
3 - Floyd
4 - Face
5 - fallflighter
6 - boozer
7 - SiouxperDave
8 - fishhook
9 - Old Hunter

The penny amount for the closing of the NASDAQ on Friday, July 30th will decide the winner.

Thanks again to Fox & Pfortmiller for the giveaway, everyone who entered and of course...GOOD LUCK TO THE FINALISTS!

:beer:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

WOO-HOO.....maybe it is my day!!!! Here I've been feeling sorry for myself cause it's my 30th birthday today and then this......life is beautiful


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You should get it by default then!! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

THANKS!!!!!......Starting now when I look at a big racked college girl ...i mean whitetail buck......I don't know wether i should feel creepy or squint for a better look :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Without a doubt squint for a better look. Then people will say you need glasses and when you get them you can admire those racks even more!

:beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The NASDAQ is closed at 1887.36

Congrats to boozer!

Please pm or email me your shipping address and I'll have it sent out to ya.

[email protected]

Thanks again to Fox & Pfortmiller, and to everyone who signed up.

There will be another giveaway real soon.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Congrats! :beer:


----------



## Travis Fox (Mar 18, 2004)

Congratulations Boozer!!!! And Thank you Nodak for a Great Site.
Travis Fox


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Congrats boozer.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

:beer: wtg


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

blow it hard and blow it long   congrats


----------



## boozer (Sep 26, 2002)

I can't believe I won!!! First thing I have ever won in my life and I am 29 years old. Thank you to all who made this happen!!!!!!!


----------



## fallflighter (May 27, 2004)

Good luck with your new call this season. I have personally meet the call makers and they are really nice guys. And they sure do know how to turn a pretty call.


----------

